# Fish Tanks heating up my room



## bailey0789 (May 15, 2010)

Ok, so i have a 10 gallon and a 16 gallon tank in my room. Its been really hard sleeping in my room the last couple months. I thought it was just bad circulation and the air conditioner wasnt circulating, but i just realized that it might be my fishtanks. Anyone else have a problem with fish tanks heating up a small room? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

The electrical equipment gives off heat. I have a computer in my room and I can notice the heat in summer if I've got it on. 

The tank's heat could also be adding to the room temperature. What temperature are your tanks set at? Is there any scope to turn them down a bit? Other than that, there's not much you can do other than put your tanks in another room. 

You can get some icebricks (you put them in coolers to take on picnics and keep your food cool), freeze them, wrap them in a towel, and put your feet on them. It's the summer alternative to a hot-water bottle.


----------



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

Get a fan? Or install a window ac if you can


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Obviously a tank of warm water at say 78F is going to give off heat if the surrounding air in the room is cooler than 78F. A 10g and 16g tank will be minimal though. I have a fishroom with six tanks, a total of just over 300 gallons of 78F water, and the room is always the warmest in the house, other things being equal.

This is OK in the winter when it is cold outside and the room has to be heated anyway. In the summer, the room/air outside may be warmer than 78F in the first place, and in this case the tanks becomes warmer in reverse.


----------

